# Low pressure on new compressor.



## Steeve (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi, I’ve just bought a new (SwitZer 50L Litre LTR 2.5HP 8 Bar) air compressor. Which arrived partially covered in oil with a slightly damaged plastic cover, obviously someone had tipped it up. 
The company generously gave me a partial refund so I bought some more oil and topped it up. 

I have to say at this point that I am new to compressors and how they work. My problem is when turning it on the pressure gauges only reach to around 1bar and go no higher. 

I have been looking for information on the problem but it all seems to be about parts wearing out or breaking, that could cause this kind of problem. As this is a new machine I thought that parts failure was unlikely, so I’m wondering if there is something I am missing? 

I mention the condition it came in, in case the fact that it had been tipped up could have caused a problem. The instruction book is not very good and in broken English.

Do I need to be contacting the seller again, or is it something simple? Thanks.


----------

